# Litter for my new hedgie!



## Exxohxhearts (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey guys, quick question here. I'm brand new to this site and recently got a hedgie for Christmas! My boyfriend just picked up some cat litter, specifically kitty diggins brand, and I was curious if anyone has heard of it or knows if it's good for them. The bag says it's all natural, fragrance/dye free for allergic and sensitive cats. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Cat litter isn't good to use for hedgehogs, the small pieces can get stuck in their genitals and cause a lot of problems. It's also very dusty. Were you planning on using it in the whole cage or just in the litter box? Paper towels are a safe, inexpensive alternative to use in the litter box.


----------



## MissMartialArts (Jul 3, 2015)

For my hedgie I use a frisbee as the litter pan which I place right underneath his wheel (as we all know, hedgies run and "go" and the same time) and at first as I potty trained my boy I used this thing called "Critter Litter" which is litter for small animals that contains pheromones so he knew to use it, once the bag ran out by that time he was used to going in his litter. Now I bought a large bag of National Geographic Comfort Bedding that is abdorbant and gets rid of odours (I use fleece liners in jis cage) and he uses it all the same. I also purchased a tiny poop scoop which makes daily cleanups super easy!
I used papertowel for a week and I got fedup when I woke up to find him sleeping with it! It did not work for me at all, but paper towel is 100× better than Cat Litter by far, because as Nikki said, it can get stuck in their genitals, which is even worse if you have a boy hedgie.
Hope this helps and welcome to the wonderful world of hedgies!!


----------

